# bottom feeder



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

I need to buy a bottom feeder to eat all the left over flake food and brine shrimp. My common pleco isn't doing the trick.
i need something thats easy to find at any LFS.
any suggestion?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cory cats always worked wonders for me


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

What kind of fish is it going to go with?


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

Peacock bass


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, that's a tough one. ANything small will eventually get eaten, and big cats, get REALLY big. So I'l going to go with 
4 line pimelodus, http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/speci...?species_id=653 aka the pimelodus blochii aka 4 line pictus cat.
They are good eaters, tough, available, and get to 8-10". Depending on how big your pbass are, they may get eaten, but up until that time, they'll do the job.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well...a cyphon tube works wonder too if all else fails. sometimes its generally not worth going through alll the hassel of searching for a specific fish for a specific purpose. could be a waste of money many times over


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

i got a spotted pictus, thats all i could find
i just want somthing to eat the left over brine shrimp on the bottom.
will that work?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Regular pictus are neat fish, and good scavengers. But depending on your Pbass' size it may get eaten when your pbass is big enough.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I would without a doubt go for Raphael Catfish. They are 99% nocturnal and make of solid bone. Ive had 2 in my p tank for over 2 years. They clean up great and don't get eaten. Of course theres a chance theyll get eaten but they are the ONLY thing ive kept alive in mine, and i tried just about everything.

ROFL Disregard Peacock Prolly just eat them they only get like 6-8", thought you meant for Ps.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I like them^^^^^^^but you never, ever see them. I that's ok though.


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

> I like them^^^^^^^but you never, ever see them. I that's ok though.


Raphael Catfish?

if so i have one and i hate it, its ugly lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

My question is; why in the heck are you feeding flakes to peacock bass?!

Also you should never NEED a bottom feeder.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

jordan123 said:


> Peacock bass


I caught you a delicious bass....


----------



## ironmunki (Nov 6, 2007)

i've been hearing about the raphael cats being good clean crew. i might have to pick one up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ironmunki said:


> i've been hearing about the raphael cats being good clean crew. i might have to pick one up.


um..no. never buy a fish for easy maintence of your tank. do you want a rafael cat or not? and remember, they grow a wee bit large, so your going to need to commit to him. i still say just clean the tank out periodicaly. is it frustrating when it gets messy? sure. but youll still need to provide food for your bottom feeder since left overs will not be enough and are seldom nutricious enough.

dont be a fool is what im saying. just clean the tank


----------

